# BooYaKa's Old World!!! ENJOY! [46]



## BooYaKa (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, here are my Old World species. All I already have. Enjoy and comment 

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus adult female:


























Ceratogyrus darlingi adult female:


























Chilobrachys huahini, juvenile:





















Citharischius crawshayi, juvenile:





















Eucratoscelus pachypus, subadult female:
















Ornithoctonus aureotibialis, sling:
















Pterinochilus chordatus, subadult female:






Pterinochilus lugardi, subadult female:
















Pterinochilus murinus, juvenile:
















Pterinochilus murinus "Red form" (quite different as "Usumbara"), juvenile:
















Pterinochilus murinus "Usumbara", subadult female:
















Pterinochilus murinus "Usumbara", adult female:


























Pterinochilus windenmanni (quite different as P.chordatus), juvenile:
















And that's all  Cheers!


----------



## Tarantula (Aug 30, 2006)

P. chordatus was called P. widenmanni 100 years ago...


----------



## BooYaKa (Aug 30, 2006)

I know  But my windenmanni (chordatus ) have quite different coloration than chordatus, so I call him windenmanni instead of "chordatus 2" or somethin' else


----------



## Arlius (Aug 30, 2006)

The "Red Form" doesn;t look much different from the "Usambara"? Just looks younger (ie less colorful)??


----------



## Gigas (Aug 30, 2006)

Arlius said:
			
		

> The "Red Form" doesn;t look much different from the "Usambara"? Just looks younger (ie less colorful)??


Yes ? usambara is just the RCF of murinus? if they appear to be a lighter colour it could be the UMV colourform


----------



## Arlius (Aug 30, 2006)

UMV? Whats that stand for?


----------



## Gigas (Aug 30, 2006)

Usambara Mountain Variant, it is theorized it is a cross between the red colourform and the normal colourform as the colouring is btween the two and some are known to be arboreal(though most burrow)


----------



## BooYaKa (Aug 30, 2006)

On pics they look very similar but really they are quite different. Usumbara is yellow/orange, Red is orange/red


----------



## Gigas (Aug 30, 2006)

Your murinus red form and "usambara" sub adult have extremely similar colouring , i don't see how you can discern them as 2 different species,
And you Adult "usambara" is a much redder/darker colour to your sub adult, and is definately a red form P. murinus, 

The sling may be a "umv" p. murinus, but because it is so small i don't think anyone can be sure.


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 30, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures. Your _P. murinus _shots in the web tunnels are fantastic!:clap:


----------



## Tarantula (Aug 31, 2006)

BooYaKa said:
			
		

> I know  But my windenmanni (chordatus ) have quite different coloration than chordatus, so I call him windenmanni instead of "chordatus 2" or somethin' else


Why? They are the same species an look the same. You could have diffrent color variants though...


----------



## BooYaKa (Aug 31, 2006)

I dont know  I want that  Yes I know they are the same species but they are different in coloration so i call smaller one windenmanni


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Aug 31, 2006)

*Xxx*

Hey bro, these tarantulas are beautiful, and excellent pics man !  though i must say, the huahini will be quite a handaful !! I have an adult one that is around 18 cm possibly bigger, it went through a molt a couple of months back.  I fed her an adult mouse a couple of weeks after the molt hauahu aah uaauhauahau.  She paralysed the rat in matters of seconds, like 5 - 7 seconds, the venom must be quite effective, plus i have other old worlds but nothing is so defensive as this one is.

Heres the her and the mouse i fed  

Cya !


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 12, 2006)

WOW very nice nemo! Thats an awesome picture bro. :clap: :clap:


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Sep 13, 2006)

Booyaka they are all great pictures of awesome spiders but i especially like the Eucratoscelus pachypus theyre an awesome looking t



@ Nemo the huahini looks great to


----------



## Gigas (Sep 13, 2006)

Woah! That huahini looks amazing! most pics of these don't grab me, but this opic makes me want one!
(and its not the addedmouse that swayed me)


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Sep 15, 2006)

Gigus said:


> Woah! That huahini looks amazing! most pics of these don't grab me, but this opic makes me want one!
> (and its not the addedmouse that swayed me)



hueheuehuehu Thanks everyone,   check out in the video sections my home made movies ! cya all around !


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 15, 2006)

Cpt.nemO said:


> hueheuehuehu Thanks everyone,   check out in the video sections my home made movies ! cya all around !




Those vids has been deleted :evil:


----------



## Brevis (Sep 17, 2006)

Beatiful spiders BooYaKa! I especially like Ceratogyrus sp., that "horn" on its carapax is amazing!


----------

